# Richard W. Haines Interview



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

For inquirng minds who want to know...

My latest interview regarding "What Really Frightens You" and earlier movies
is now on line on a British horror fan website. 

Log onto www.drgoresfunhouse.com to access it and let me know what you think...

Richard W. Haines


----------

